# Who was Canada‘s greatest military hero?



## Veteran`s son (23 Mar 2003)

Hello Everyone:

Who was Canada‘s greatest military hero in everyone‘s opinion?

What feat of bravery made this person a hero in Canadian military history?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (23 Mar 2003)

How about the dude that had to test all the IMPs?  I don‘t give him any marks for intelligence, but bravery, he had in spades!


----------



## Marti (24 Mar 2003)

here‘s to freddychef!


----------



## Veteran`s son (24 Mar 2003)

Who was Canada‘s most decorated war hero?

Was it Billy Bishop?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Mar 2003)

I think Tommy Prince may have a claim to most decorated, but if not, then he was almost certainly the most highly decorated Native.  He won both American and Canadian awards for valour in WW II as part of the First Special Service Force, and also served in Korea.


----------



## Veteran`s son (24 Mar 2003)

Michael

Which military medals was Tommy Prince awarded?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Mar 2003)

Not sure of the top of my head - I would suggest you try his name in www.google.ca though, it is a terrific search engine.

Off the top, I think the Military Medal (MM) and the American Silver Star, but am open to correction.  

Canadians haven‘t been overly generous with decorations as a matter of course.  I don‘t know what we really have an equivalent of Audie Murphy in terms of medals awarded; we certainly have many, many equal to Murphy in terms of bravery and audacity.


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Mar 2003)

For a look at Tommy Prince‘s medals, go to   http://www.jeffreyhoare.on.ca/ , hit the link to "Proud Triumphs" and scroll through the available pics.

Mike


----------



## greeves (25 Mar 2003)

Billy Bishop received the Victoria Cross, the Distinguished Service Order with Bar, the Military Cross, the Distinguished Flying Cross, the French Croix de Guerre with palms, and was Mentioned in Dispatches.  The most highly decorated Canadian in the First World War, and I believe overall, was LCol William Barker (fighter pilot) who received the VC, DSO with Bar, MC with 2 Bars, the French Croix de Guerre, and the Italian Medaglia d‘Argento (highest Italian military honour).  Tommy Prince, who received the Military Medal and the US Silver Star was Canada‘s most highly decorated native.
LCol Barker, VC, DSO, MC


----------



## RoyalHighlander (27 Mar 2003)

Smokey Smith
 http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/general/sub.cfm?source=feature/dieppe02/dbios02/ernest_smith


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (27 Mar 2003)

In my opinion the greatest hero was Major John Button. U cant really call him a hero but he did do alot of great things like raise the 1st cavalry troop in Upper Canada.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (27 Mar 2003)

Oh yeah forgot to add their were many heroes in the world wars that didnt get honored. Today the term hero is used for nearly everybody who died like their calling people who died in sep.11 heroes and the 4 from the PPCLI are called heroes but all they did was get killed by friendly fire.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Mar 2003)

> heÂ·ro
> n. pl. heÂ·roes
> 1. In mythology and legend, a man, often of divine ancestry, who is endowed with great courage and strength, celebrated for his bold exploits, and favored by the gods.
> 2. A person noted for feats of courage or nobility of purpose, especially one who has risked or sacrificed his or her life: soldiers and nurses who were heroes in an unpopular war.
> ...


If you consider definition 4, the people of Sept 11th and PPCLI are certainly central to a dramatic event.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (1 Apr 2003)

Definition 4 refers only to literary and dramatic expressions. It‘s possible for one to write a book or make a film about the victims of 9/11 or the friendly fire incident and make them the heros of the work. However, we‘re talking real live events here. September 11th certainly is not a "dramatic event" (see definition of dramatic). It is a tragedy that is all too real.

Dramatic - 
1. Of or relating to drama or the theater. 
2. Characterized by or expressive of the action or emotion associated with drama or the theatre: a dramatic rescue at sea. 
3. Arresting or forceful in appearance or effect: a dramatic sunset. 
4. Music. Having a powerful, expressive singing voice: a dramatic tenor.


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Apr 2003)

There‘s a very good documentry of Tommy Prince‘s life and the trouble‘s he had after he left the Army after Korea.It‘s amazing what this man gave to our country and yet he was still a second class citizen even after korea.
They show it on the History Channel now and again.
Watch it it‘s **** good!


----------



## Virgo_Quinn (21 Apr 2003)

For sheer guts, can‘t beat Sgt.Hughie Cairns: 
 http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/content/collections/VC/detail.cfm?casualty=533791


----------



## Virgo_Quinn (21 Apr 2003)

I should add what it doesnt say in the offical record was the Hughie lost his younger brother to artillery fire a few days before this rampage. When he saw the body of his brother, he‘s reputed to have said something along the lines of ill-make-those-*******s-pay. Did he ever. Ironically, Cairn is type of grave. Hughie certainly took alot of people to his.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (24 Apr 2003)

Some of you may or maynot know of this gentleman...

I was briefly watching history TV today and they did a piece on 

Smokey Smith, from the highlanders. He was a WW2 vet. decorated with the V-cross, order of Canada and several other medals. He single handidly destroyed two panzers and carried two wounded men back to an aid station then ran back to his position to fight off what was thought to be another incomming raid.(never occured) a week later he was sent off to R&R upon arriving in rome, he was immediatley arrested and held in jail for his own safety, because Canada wanted to make sure he didn‘t run off before they could secretly give him the V-cross. For several weeks he was unable to display his medals or discuss them so the area he cleared could be exploited by allied forces to advance and defeat the German resistance. 

He is deffinatley one of Canada‘s greatest hero‘s. He put it best during the documentary when he said, "There were many people who were better then me and deserved this medal. To these men and women, I wear this medal and think of it as a badge to their honor and courage as hero‘s to all."


----------



## Anderson56 (29 Apr 2003)

You know, it‘s funny, in a country where there is little done to honour our military heroes, in a very prominent place, at the bottom of the University Bridge in Saskatoon stands a statue of a young man, soccer ball under his foot - Sgt Hugh Cairns.  There is an elementary school named in his honour, as well, of course, as the armoury.  Another thing of note, about two miles NW of Cairns statue is Woodlawn Cemetary where the only intact (as far as I know) avenue of trees planted in honour of the war heroes, may still be found (there are partials other places, for example, Memorial Drive in Calgary.)


----------



## Michael Dorosh (29 Apr 2003)

Saskatchewan has in fact embarked on the practice of honouring every single Saskatchewan man killed in action by naming a geographical feature after him, and marking the site with a plaque.  There are hundreds if not thousands of those plaques across the province, most outside the normal circles of tourism, but nonetheless the effort was made.  I think that was a great idea.


----------



## Anderson56 (29 Apr 2003)

Good reminder Michael.  I had forgotten about that.  You made me think about this again, and I flashed back to Easter Weekend, when I drove past the Legislative Building and the WWI memorial.  There had been a drive underway to build that memorial in the 30‘s. but the lack of money dragged it past Sept 1939, and the memorial was never built.  A number of years ago, some remembered that oversight and began collecting donations.  The memorial was built and dedicated, and I understand that they are now getting underway with raising funds for the WWII memorial.  Hats off to those who picked up the torch, and made sure that project was completed.

On Hugh Cairns, I found the following:







The following can be found on a local website:

The earliest memorial to Hugh Cairns was erected in 1921 by the Saskatoon Football Association in what is now known as Kiwanis Park, near the University Bridge. The statue is of a footballer, Hugh Cairns, around the base are the names of the seventy-five Saskatoon football players who did not return from the great war.
The memorial was unveiled June 8th 1921, and is constructed of a 6‘ marble statue carved in Naples, Italy, set upon a 12‘ polished granite base.
The memorial is reputed to be the only war memorial in the world dedicated to soccer players. It is doubly unique considering that it is found in such a young soccer nation as Canada.

The memorial is used in the logo of the Saskatoon District Soccer Association and a representation appears on the medallions that are awarded each year to individual and team award winners. In addition, each year on November 11 members of the SDSA lay a wreath at the memorial in remembrance of those who have gone before; reminding us that it was in many cases our youth who gave the ultimate sacrifice for their country.


----------



## Veteran`s son (7 May 2003)

I‘d like to add an additional question to the thread please.

Were there gallantry medals awarded to the Royal Canadian Engineers, Royal Canadian Artillery and the Armoured regiments during World War 2?

Specifically, was the MM and the DSC awarded?


----------



## Danjanou (7 May 2003)

Veteran‘s Son

James Hendry No. 1 Tunnelling Company RCE was awarded the George Cross (posthumously) June 13, 1941 in Scotland.

For WW1 I also found an engineer VC winner. Capt. C.N.Mitchell 4th Bn Canadian Engineers(No. 1 Tunnelling Co.) was awarded it October 8, 1918.

I couldn‘t find any artillery VC or GC winners.

Armoured/Cavalary Regiments have  quite a few

1 at Balaclava (Canadian serving with the 11th Hussars)
4 in South Africa (1 LdSH, 3 RCDs)
2 in WW1 both LdSH

In addition 1 Chaplain and 2 Medics/Doctors were awarded the VC while serving with Infantry Bns.


----------



## Veterans son (20 Dec 2004)

Hello Everyone:

I thought that I would mention this thread again to get the input/feedback of the forum members.


----------



## my72jeep (20 Dec 2004)

How about Gen Curie who fought the Brits to keep command of the CEF in Canadian hands in 1914(that was a big fight).
Or Pilot officer Brown the guy who shot down the Red Barron.or the guy who wrote In Flanders Fields. Or every Member of the CF. who died on some god forsaken peacekeeping mission doing what he was told.


----------



## Sheerin (21 Dec 2004)

the guy who wrote In Flanders Field was Lt. Col. John McCrae, MD


Also, with all due respect to Brown, he wasn't the one who brought down the Baron, it was some anonymous Australian machinegunner


----------



## mo-litia (21 Dec 2004)

If you wondering who Canada's "greatest military hero" is think about the thousands of troops who never came home.   Those who made the ultimate sacrifice can never be honoured enough.


----------



## Shec (21 Dec 2004)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Armoured/Cavalary Regiments have   quite a few
> 1 at Balaclava (Canadian serving with the 11th Hussars)
> 4 in South Africa (1 LdSH, 3 RCDs)
> 2 in WW1 both LdSH



Lest we forget:     Lt. Harcus Strachan of the Fort Garry Horse was awarded the VC when:


> On 20 November 1917 at Masnieres, France, Lieutenant Strachan took command of a mounted squadron of Garrys when the squadron leader, approaching the German front line at a gallop, was killed. Lieutenant Strachan led the squadron through the enemy line of machine-gun posts and then, with the surviving men, led the charge on the German battery, killing seven of the gunners with his sword. When all the gunners were killed and the battery silenced, he rallied his men and fought his way back at night through the enemy's lines, bringing all unwounded men safely in, together with 15 prisoners



This action is remembered every year on Cambrai Day, the premiere FGH regimental celebration.


----------



## onecat (29 Dec 2004)

"Also, with all due respect to Brown, he wasn't the one who brought down the Baron, it was some anonymous Australian machinegunner"

I think is there a lot of debate on that event.  Both sides claim to have to downed the Baron, and as a proud Canadian I'm siding with ourside until someone give be positive proof it was Australians.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (29 Dec 2004)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> How about Gen Curie who fought the Brits to keep command of the CEF in Canadian hands in 1914(that was a big fight).
> Or Pilot officer Brown the guy who shot down the Red Barron.or the guy who wrote In Flanders Fields. Or every Member of the CF. who died on some god forsaken peacekeeping mission doing what he was told.



Brown was not a Pilot Officer, he was a Lieutenant. 

He also never shot down the Red Baron.  Richtofen was felled by a bulled fired from the ground by a Lewis Gun crew guarding an Australian artillery battery.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (29 Dec 2004)

radiohead said:
			
		

> "Also, with all due respect to Brown, he wasn't the one who brought down the Baron, it was some anonymous Australian machinegunner"
> 
> I think is there a lot of debate on that event.  Both sides claim to have to downed the Baron, and as a proud Canadian I'm siding with ourside until someone give be positive proof it was Australians.



It's been given.  Read THE DAY THE RED BARON DIED by Dale Titler.  Even Brown admitted, IIRC, that his claim wasn't submitted in good faith.  Neither he nor the Baron should have been flying that day, really.  Both were worn out and sick.   There was a piece on CNN a couple months ago talking about how Richtofen suffered from brain injury (I work on a neuro ward and the symptoms he was described as having are in evidence in many of our patients - specifically a reversion to childish behaviour, and a breaking from normal routines and concentrating too hard on normal tasks.  Richtofen broke all his own rules of air combat - flying too low, flying behind enemy lines, and getting fixated on his target; he paid with his life.)  Brown had nothing to do with it - not to take away from his courage, and he didn't lie, either, but I believe he was somewhat pressured to accept the credit by his superiors.

See this URL for a summary of the evidence on both sides of the story (RFC and Australian Artillery):

http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2003/12/25/13258/202

Incidentally, even if Brown did "get the Baron" (which he didn't), I don't see how that makes him our greatest military hero.  Richtofen got careless and put himself into a stupid situation.  Brown got a couple lucky shots in at him; its not like the two of them flew at each other in single combat.  It was war; Richtofen was doing what he did best - picking on strays and cripples, preferably (to him) by shooting them from behind while they were powerless to shoot back.  Brown was also approaching Richtofen unseen.  It is possible Richtofen didn't even know he was under fire from the ground when the fatal bullet hit.   

I can't imagine anything less heroic, but the fact that both those pilots were in the air despite not having any business there certainly is courageous on its own.  But there were thousands of Canadians in the trenches below who were just as courageous, and for more than the couple of hours a day that the pilots found themselves in danger.

I guess skill is a component of heroism; Brown didn't display any above average skill that day IMO.  He made a pass at a target fixated pilot who couldn't see him.  Which is exactly what he was trained to do.

Manfred von Richtofen was 26 years old when he died.


----------



## Alex252 (29 Dec 2004)

Jeez Mr. Dorosh what are you a history teacher! Anyways ive heard either opinions on the subject. Discovery channel had a special favouring the Australians, while my History book from last year said it was Canada


----------



## Bograt (29 Dec 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Brown had nothing to do with it - not to take away from his courage, and he didn't lie, either,* but* I believe he was somewhat pressured to accept the credit by his superiors.
> 
> ... Brown got a couple lucky shots in at him; its not like the two of them flew at each other in single combat.   It was war; Richtofen was doing what he did best - picking on strays and cripples, preferably (to him) by shooting them from behind while they were powerless to shoot back.   Brown was also approaching Richtofen unseen.   It is possible Richtofen didn't even know he was under fire from the ground when the fatal bullet hit.
> 
> ...



How did you become a moderator?

Who the hell are you to comment on Brown's flying skill? Who the hell are you to suggest he was pressured to take the credit? Who the hell are you to suggest that WWI dogfighting was anything less than Herculean? To suggest that if Brown killed von Richtofen it was the result of a luck shot, and it was done less than "heroically" from behind while the opponent was preoccupied is complete bull feces.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (29 Dec 2004)

Bograt said:
			
		

> How did you become a moderator?
> 
> Who the hell are you to comment on Brown's flying skill? Who the hell are you to suggest he was pressured to take the credit? Who the hell are you to suggest that WWI dogfighting was anything less than Herculean? To suggest that if Brown killed von Richtofen it was the result of a luck shot, and it was done less than "heroically" from behind while the opponent was preoccupied is complete bull feces.



I'm not a 12 year old hero worshipper, if that's what you're asking, nor do I apologize for not being such.   I've got a degree in history, but I don't think you need one to realize that the whole "knights of the sky" stuff was a bunch of hogwash.

Do you even know who Hercules was?

Of course aerial fighting was difficult - as pointed out, Brown and Richtofen were under enormous stresses, physical and mental.   I also said they were brave men.

The fact remains, as far as "dogfighting" went, Brown wasn't doing that.   He was trying to do what all pilots were trained to do - kill an enemy pilot when he was at his most helpless - pointing the other way and preferably unaware you were even there.     Why do you think they attacked from behind, preferably from out of the sun?   Richtofen and Brown had no illusions about what they were doing, where do you get off pretending they did?

Alex, tell me what sources your "history" book used.   Have you read Titler's work?   I suggest you start there for the true story.   Canadians who continue to try and steal the "credit" from the Australians do our country a great disservice in my opinion.

I don't see anything romantic about putting a bullet into a 26 year old boy's head; I think if Brown were alive today he might very possibly agree with me.   They all had a job to do, and did it to the best of their ability.   That included making a claim for propaganda and morale purposes. 

The Red Baron scared the shit out of people; the Allies were often at a disadvantage during the war in terms of technology, and earlier on in terms of skill and numbers.   The Germans were aggressive, well equipped, and boastful, painting planes bright colours and using snappy mottos (DU DOCH NICHT! is a good example; Ernst Udet painted it across his tailplane, it meant "Not you, however", meaning someone may "get" me someday, but it won't be you!)   Of course Brown's superiors would press him to make the claim; even in April 1918 - about the time of the German ground offensives which also scared the shit out of the Allies - morale was in serious need of bolstering.

You can be "my country right or wrong" all you want, it doesn't change the simple facts of the case; Brown didn't get the Baron, the Australians did, and Brown's actions were no more, and no less, courageous than what the troops in the trenches below him were doing day in and day out

A lucky shot on a wounded boy looking the other way certainly doesn't make him the "greatest hero" of the war.  Read the account of the action and tell me how much "dogfighting" went on.  The Baron was fixated on May, too low and too far west.  How many passes did Brown make?  It's all in his own combat report and Titler's book.

If you really want a "hero", how about the Tenth Battalion Lance Corporal who had 2 bars to his Military Medal?   There were plenty of others throughout the CEF who won DCMs as sergeants, then MCs and even DSOs as junior and senior officers.   Being engaged for ten minutes with an enemy pilot who was a celebrity is noteworthy, but doesn't make you the bravest man in history.


----------



## Bograt (29 Dec 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> 1. Do you even know who Hercules was?
> 
> 2. Where do you get off pretending they did?
> 
> ...



My response.

1. Yes, I know who Hurcules was. I also know who is an ass.

2. WTF? Don't put words into my mouth. My comments are entirely based on your "open editorial" of Brown's flying performance. You don't have the stature to minimize his abilities.

3. I am aware of the various opinions and theories regarding the incident. Again, my comments are not based on either of these ideas, but rather your footnotes.

4. Great, you think a dead man might agree with you. Excellent rebuttal.

5. My comments are not reflective of the events, but rather your commentary.

I am not a army cadet or high school student you can impress with your History Degree, nor do I apologize for not being such. You lack the stature to comment on Brown's ability.


----------



## Shec (29 Dec 2004)

Oh knock it off you guys.     In the final analysis I doubt that Wop May, strategically speaking one of Canada's greatest aviation heroes,   gave a darn whether it was a fellow Canadian pilot or an Australian machine gunner who got the Red Baron off his tail and thereby probably saved his life.     

In the context of this thread just what is a "hero" anyway?  If indeed H E R O = "He rose to the occasion" every name mentioned on this thread, as well as several hundreds of thousands of others, are all heroes.

And once we agree to define "hero" how do we quantify who is the "greatest" hero.

Is that you John Wayne?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (29 Dec 2004)

bograt, you've called me an ass twice now for no reason and questioned my ability to be a moderator.   People get banned for stuff like that so I suggest you dial it down.

Furthermore, if you actually read my comments, you'll see that I don't in any way question Brown's flying ability, so I have no idea what you are on about.

I was commenting on how difficult it was to do what he did that day - make a single pass at Brown.   That isn't a feat of heroism, sorry.

Explain to the class what was "heroic" about Brown's actions.   It wasn't a dogfight, and the Baron, according to contemporary sources (actually, he was known in his own language as der rote Kampfflieger, but that is another story), didn't even know he was there.



> I am aware of the various opinions and theories regarding the incident. Again, my comments are not based on either of these ideas, but rather your footnotes.



From THE EAGLE HAS LANDED - "I am _aware_ of the works of Jung, not _familiar with_, Herr Oberst.  Knowing something exists doesn't mean you've read or understood any of it.  Your comments simply cement the notion that you didn't, and haven't.

I look forward to your reply.


----------



## Bograt (29 Dec 2004)

I'll PM you.


----------



## Bograt (29 Dec 2004)

I'll respond publically to your previous post. I'll keep it civil.

I wonder would you be so quick to make a statement like "Brown wasn't a hero" to his remaining family? To suggest you would just underlines my assessment of you.

Brown was a WWI veteran. Period. He is a hero.

Your ability to rhyme off quotes at whim is impressive- it reminds me of Jack Van Impe and his ministry.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (29 Dec 2004)

Bograt said:
			
		

> I'll respond publically to your previous post. I'll keep it civil.
> 
> I wonder would you be so quick to make a statement like "Brown wasn't a hero" to his remaining family? To suggest you would just underlines my assessment of you.
> 
> ...



You really do need to read the entire thread.     The suggestion was made that ROY BROWN WAS THE GREATEST CANADIAN HERO OF THE WAR BECAUSE HE SHOT DOWN THE RED BARON.

I am not saying Brown wasn't brave, skilled, or that he and his family didn't suffer during the war.

I am saying that Brown didn't shoot down the Red Baron, firstly, and secondly, even if he did, it was not the most heroic feat of the war, nor would it be reason enough to label him the leading hero of that war.

Are you getting it yet?

I feel no need to read your PM, so if there is anything germaine to the discussion, I suggest you post it here.

I ask you, again, what was so "heroic" about what he did that day that would put him head and shoulders above all the other Canadians who fought in that war.

You now suggest that "they were all heroes", a viewpoint I happen to agree with.  That being said, I see no utility in anointing one person "the greatest" of all of them for a number of reasons.  A few minutes of "aerial combat" with a brain injured pilot who didn't know he was there is just one of those reasons, but there are more important ones - such as the difficulty in comparing the 'bravery" of a private soldier who spends 22 months in and out of the trenches but never kills anybody, and the hotshot pilot who scores 10 or 20 enemy planes in 11 months.  How do you begin to compare their bravery?  Seems silly to me to even try to put a value on courage like that.


----------



## 48Highlander (29 Dec 2004)

If you want to argue that every single veteran was a hero, there's some merit to that.  Was every single action of every single veteran "heroic"?  Taking out an enemy from behind is hardly heroic.  It doesn't mean that he wasn't a good pilot, or that he didn't accomplish other feats which were heroic, however, there's nothing heroic about that particular action.  Just like there was nothing heroic about him having breakfast that morning.  If you're looking for heroic actions, how about this:



> 'On 24th March 1945, Corporal Topham, a medical orderly, parachuted with his battalion on to a strongly defended area east of the Rhine. At about 1100 hours, whilst treating casualties sustained in the drop, a cry for help came from a wounded man in the open. Two medical orderlies from a field ambulance went out to this man in succession, but both were killed as they knelt beside the casualty.
> 
> Without hesitation and on his own initiative, Corporal Topham went forward through intense fire to replace the orderlies who had been killed before his eyes. As he worked on the wounded man he was himself shot through the nose. In spite of severe bleeding and intense pain, he never faltered in his task. Having completed immediate first aid, he carried the wounded man steadily and slowly back through continuous fire to the shelter of a wood.
> 
> ...



    Now you tell me how shooting down an enemy fighter plane from behind is more heroic than the actions of this man.


----------



## Bograt (29 Dec 2004)

:

This entire thread is ridiculous. Its like asking "Which of the saint's miracles is more miraculous."

My apologizes if I took things out of context. I confess I did not read the entire thread.

I apologize to Micheal for my unprofessionalism. Who am I to judge you?

Who are we to judge any of them, for what they did and the sacrifices they made? But for them go I- go all of us.


----------



## sgt_mandal (29 Dec 2004)

Bograt said:
			
		

> I am not a army cadet or high school student you can impress with your History Degree


Common now, was that really necessary? I'm not an army cadet, but a cadet none the less. Why are we always treated as Pariahs?! And it takes a little more than a history degree to impress us, well some of us at least. Good composure would be something we could recognize and be impressed by.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (29 Dec 2004)

Bograt said:
			
		

> :
> 
> This entire thread is ridiculous. Its like asking "Which of the saint's miracles is more miraculous."
> 
> ...



I think we agree more than we disagree, don't we.    Apology accepted, and appreciated.


----------



## Bograt (29 Dec 2004)

FSgt_mandal said:
			
		

> Common now, was that really necessary? I'm not an army cadet, but a cadet none the less. Why are we always treated as Pariahs?! And it takes a little more than a history degree to impress us, well some of us at least. Good composure would be something we could recognize and be impressed by.



Excellent post. I apologize to you and other cadets here on the board for my stupid comments. Youth show tremendous amount of courage and dicipline to take part in Cadets. 

It also takes a bit of courage to stand up to an internet jack ass. Well done. Again my apologies.

If my wife knew how often I said "I'm sorry" here she would demand it more at home.


----------



## sgt_mandal (29 Dec 2004)

Thank you for recognizing "us" as people


----------



## Alex252 (29 Dec 2004)

To whoever asked what book i got it from ill tell you(even though i cant find who posted it) The History book I was refering to is called Flashback Canada. It was supplied by the *school*, I did not personally select it, so I didnt have much of a choice


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Dec 2004)

Well, I think it's been summed up.


----------

